# Smoked rear bumper reflectors.



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Anybody have or have links to smoked rear bumper reflectors? I've found LED versions, but I'm looking for smoke/black versions. Ideally just reflectors, but if they lit up that would be fine.

*A:*tinting mine won't work

*2*_*:*_ painting/wrapping/plastidipping/etc... Won't work.

*D*: I know I can make my own, looking for commerically available first as my hobby time is very limited.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Comments to sub. I want some for my hatchback as well. Light up ones that are smoked would be ideal. I like how they look on the Focus hatchback when they're lit


----------

